# Harry Potter e il bambino maledetto



## Fabiuzzo90 (24 Aprile 2016)

Ottavo capitolo di una delle saghe più famose al mondo. Data di uscita il 31 Luglio 2016 in Inghilterra e in America. In Italia ancora nessuna data ufficiale ma la casa editrice Salani ha confermato che saranno ancora loro a pubblicare il proseguo della saga del maghetto. La storia riprende dal finale del settimo capitolo, cioè 19 anni dopo la sconfitta di Voldemort, e avrà come protagonista uno dei figli di Harry , Albus Severus Potter.


----------



## Butcher (24 Aprile 2016)

Ma non era un'opera teatrale?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Aprile 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ma non era un'opera teatrale?



Esatto, uscira' infatti questo ottavo episodio della saga precisamente il 30 luglio al teatro di Londra, mentre il giorno dopo, il 31 luglio, faranno uscire il volume, che non sara' altro che la trasposizione del testo teatrale.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (25 Aprile 2016)

Ma che tristezza.


----------

